
Ask HN: What are some good indicators of what one is good at? - quietthrow
Asking this in the context of helping a friend who is going through a sort of career rethinking. I have never done something like this so I thought why not ask the smart folks of HN.
======
InGodsName
This is something i struggled with!

I wanted to be great programmer, i put in many hours but never became great
tho i made better money then friends who i considered great and became a tech
executive instead.

I wanted to become a good chess player but failed here too.

Someone suggested 23andme DNA test. After i figured out I've genetic potential
of absolute pitch, I've managed to teach myself name of the notes i hear. It
took just 10 hours of practise to master this.

I always recognized them but did not have name for them.

Second, i found I've high twitch muscle fibers, which are goood for mass - So
i immediately joined gym and made good progress. It's still work in progress
but i can see the size difference.

------
smt88
Being good at things is more a function of practice/effort (and less a
function of innate talent) than most people think.

Your friend should list the things they really enjoy doing and try to find the
one that has a reasonable tradeoff between fun and future income.

------
daleholborow
[https://www.gallupstrengthscenter.com/home/en-
us/strengthsfi...](https://www.gallupstrengthscenter.com/home/en-
us/strengthsfinder)

Give that a crack

